# A little of my work



## screaminskullcalls (May 29, 2013)

Just a few of the calls I've recently finished. Thanks for looking!

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_1754.jpg
Padauk & Oak Slate over Glass with Purpleheart Laminate Striker

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_1749.jpg
Purpleheart & Yellowheart Glass over Glass with Purpleheart laminate Striker

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_1738.jpg
Mahogany Box with Padauk lid and Polygem inlay on the ends.

http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/mahogany_purpleheart.jpg
Mahogany Box and Purpleheart Lid with Padauk Inlay. Called a longbeard in with this call a few weeks ago. 20Lb with 9" Beard and 1" spurs. Friends 13 year old daughter bagged it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2013)

Nice lookin calls.


----------



## LSCG (May 29, 2013)

great work! I like the first one a lot.


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2013)

Nice work! The elongated holes on that first call really caught my eye.


----------



## bearmanric (May 29, 2013)

Very Classy calls. Rick


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 29, 2013)

quality peices very nice work duckman


----------



## Haybale (May 29, 2013)

Awesome looking calls. Love the holes on the pot call. And sweet looking boxes.


----------



## Wildthings (May 30, 2013)

I really like the way the turkey gets out of the pot on the first one!! What'd cut them with?

Barry


----------



## screaminskullcalls (May 30, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I really like the way the turkey gets out of the pot on the first one!! What'd cut them with?
> 
> Barry



Thanks all. I cut the turkey spur shaped sound ports with a scroll saw


----------



## Justin Hanson (May 30, 2013)

Wow those look good!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Holy cows...those, look sweet. Great job man!!


----------

